# 1978 Guild D-40



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

I love this guitar, just picked it up and spent an hour on it. Very responsive to light flat picking, and you can really strum hard on it and it doesn't break up. When it comes to finger style, it's so well balanced across the strings, almost like a piano. The neck is a thicker profile that feels like my Gibson J-50, but has a very subtle V-point which I like. Frets are clean and it's fast to play yet comfortable to chord on. The tuners are very smooth and accurate. Very happy going with Guild for my second acoustic. The case is also in pretty nice shape. Some pics:

Demo:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingsound87%2Foxnard-guild-theme

Demo2:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingsound87%2Fguild-d-40-demo


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Here's some audio:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingsound87%2Fguild-d-40-demo


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What's the last tune you played there? I'm gonna learn it!


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Tom Paxton's - The Last Thing on My Mind. There's many covers so I kind of just reinterpreted it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My friend had one he left to his daughter. I replaced the strings and tuned it up for her. I did some checking on it and have been told they were over engineered back then. That is likely the reason you can strum them hard with no breakup.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

The tops are generally thicker on Guilds compared to Martins or Gibsons. You gotta really pluck em hard. They shipped with .13 gauge strings from the factory.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Great guitar, lovely playing. I really liked, "Tangerine." Haven't heard that in a long while.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Learned off the Oxnard Guild Theme tonight:

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingsound87%2Foxnard-guild-theme


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful instrument and great sounding to boot. I also enjoyed The last thing.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> My friend had one he left to his daughter. I replaced the strings and tuned it up for her. I did some checking on it and have been told they were over engineered back then. That is likely the reason you can strum them hard with no breakup.


I bought this one new and it was my #1 until I gave it to my Grand Daughter a few weeks ago. She's only 14 but if you heard her play you'd know why I feel so good about doing that.

72 Guild D40


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> I bought this one new and it was my #1 until I gave it to my Grand Daughter a few weeks ago. She's only 14 but if you heard her play you'd know why I feel so good about doing that.
> 
> 72 Guild D40


For a '72, it looks like it is excellent condition.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> For a '72, it looks like it is excellent condition.


Thanks. You'll notice that the back and sides aren't as dark as original because I had the them professionally refinished in nitro lacquer a few years back. I left the top alone though for fear of screwing up the tone.


----------

